#  Der kleine Patient >   Blutunverträglichkeit Anti Kell in der Schwagerschaft und die Entwicklung der Kinder >

## Schöni

Hallo ich versuche auf diese Art jemanden zu finden, der in der Schwangerschaft
Probleme mit Blutunverträglichkeit Anti Kell hatte. Ich würde gerne wissen wie Ihre Kinder sich  nach der Geburt weiterentwickelt haben.
Haben Sie Konzentrationsprobleme, Probleme auf andere zuzugehen, können keinen
Lärm ertragen, sind nicht Belastbar? :shy_5new:

----------


## StarBuG

Hab dein Thema mal verschoben, da ich denke, es passt besser in dieses Forum, als in die Chat Ecke  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## bianca

Hallo Schöni 
Wir hatten auch mit Anti-kell in der Schwangerschaft zutun. Bei uns hat alles gut geklappt. Unser Sohn ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre und kerngesund, jederzeit "kampfbereit".
Keine Entwicklungsverzögerungen.  LG Bianca

----------

